# Nubian ears



## WannaBeFarmR (May 14, 2013)

I'm getting my Nubian doe kid soon, I'm so excited! She's a purebred and a real beauty! I need to do some reading on what the breed should look like (the really detailed stuff) She has some pretty long ears and they are  kind of narrow most of the Nubian I've seen had kind of wide short ears so I was just wondering.


----------



## Fluffygal (May 15, 2013)

Nubians have long wide floppy ears and a Roman nose.
I don't know how to attach picture from my phone, but will do so this evening when I get home.

I have a pure unregistared Nubian doe with the correct type for the breed. Sure wish I had papers for Fiona.
I have seen adds in Craigslist recently with sellers claiming their goats were Nubian; but, by the pics posted it looked more like the goats were a mix and not pure.


----------



## lovinglife (May 15, 2013)

This is Tula, she is a week old Nubian, with her Guernsey playmates.


----------



## Fluffygal (May 17, 2013)

She is adorable. Yes those are some long ears but they don't look overly long. I am a back yarder so maybe a show breeder can offer input on whether a bit more length in the ears is an issue.

Ofcourse she may be at an odd grow stage and evently grow into them. I think they are cool.

Sorry I forgot to post the pic of Fiona for you. Been overly swamped this week. Will work on that pic when I get home.


----------



## Fluffygal (May 17, 2013)

Ok, after looking at Fiona's 4 month pics, the big ears are normal. Even Fiona's ears looked much longer back then. Don't worry she will kinda grow into them. 

Here is Fiona when I got her at 4 months:





And a close up:





And Fiona as a yearling:















As Fiona grew in her first year she went through some leggy stages. She literally looked like she had stilts for legs a few times. Then the rest would catch up. 
The biggest thing I had to get use to was the different body type compared to my pygmies.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 18, 2013)

*Fiona is beautiful. 



Baby Nubians have extra long ears and they grow into them.

As an adult the breed standard says they should extend one inch past the lips.

It is up to the individual person if they like the narrow ones or the wedge ones. 

I personally like wedge ears like my Nubian boy here, Dune.

Wedge ears:





Straighter ears: His sister Ayana.




*


----------



## Fluffygal (May 18, 2013)

ooooo they are too cute. I love baby long ears!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 23, 2013)

Our Nubes have the wedge ears.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 23, 2013)

Who cares, wedge or straight, super wonderful goats.

I feel sorry for people who don't own/love goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 24, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Who cares, wedge or straight, super wonderful goats.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who don't own/love goats.
> 
> DonnaBelle


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (May 25, 2013)

Cute goats everyone her ears are not wedge shaped, but they are long and cute so I don't care.


----------

